# MTB Verleih in Braunschweig



## Maxx Perfexx (9. Mai 2011)

Moin,

ich würde gerne mit einem Kumpel am Wochenende ne Runde biken. Nur leider fehlt dafür das zweite Rad. Kennt jemand eine Möglichkeit irgendwo in Braunschweig eins zu leihen?


----------



## Simmel (13. Mai 2011)

Fahrrad-Hahne im Welfenhof ab 3,00 Euro...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konahoss90 (13. Mai 2011)

auch MTBs ? Die kosten dann aber min. 25, wenns was halbweg vernünftiges sein soll..


----------



## Jbnk03 (14. Mai 2011)

konahoss90 schrieb:


> auch MTBs ? Die kosten dann aber min. 25â¬, wenns was halbweg vernÃ¼nftiges sein soll..


Wenn man bei denen Ã¼berhaupt vernÃ¼nftige MTBs leihen kann und das glaub ich nicht. 
http://www.fahrrad-hahne.de/angebote.asp#OfferFooter

ich verstehe das so, dass man nur diese komischen Compactbikes leihen kann.

@MAxx Perfexx:
Was fÃ¼r ne GrÃ¶Ãe brauchst Du denn?


----------



## Maxx Perfexx (15. Mai 2011)

Hi,

ich denke mein Kumpel wird ein "L" bzw. 20" Rahmen benötigen - ca.


----------

